# Andrew Bynum's myspace....



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

This kid needs to go to college....
Enjoy:
http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=8750639&Mytoken=20050521112043


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

He is simply a kid...That guy is just 17.

What do you expect ?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Greater Levitator said:


> He is simply a kid...That guy is just 17.
> 
> What do you expect ?



he shouldn't be playing with men in the nba next year, he's just a little boy...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Come on now, its obviously a hoax.


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Come on now, its obviously a hoax.


I must concurr with my fellow Toronto boy.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You have to be _smart_ to go to college.

Hopefully, that's fake, because it reads like the introduction to Kwame Brown's autobiography.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

The kid plays basketball, he's not running for public office. sheesh.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> The kid plays basketball, he's not running for public office. sheesh.


Read that stuff he wrote, my 6 year old neice can put together a better sentence than he does....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

And we know he wrote this, how?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Theo! said:


> And we know he wrote this, how?


Look at the pictures of him, those pictures have to have been taken by him......and all of his friends who write to him....


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

What does this kid's website have anything to do with his basketball skills? Now I DO agree that he should go to college but using his website as a determinant of that is ridiculous. KG was pretty dumb in HS (it's a miracle that he even passed his SATs but he declared thinking he wasn't) and he is of course now an elite player in the NBA. If I was Bynum I would be spending time improving my basketball skills instead or withering my energy creating an aesthetic webpage.


----------



## JWill2Posey4 3 (Apr 26, 2005)

All I can say is.....he has some HOT friends....I wish I was a 7 foot tall black man.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

It's legit, those private pics don't lie.

Basketball players are regular people... some of you are too hung up in mock drafts, predictions, and trade proposals to realize that Andrew Bynum is as normal as you or I when he's not doing his basketball related stuff, so at home he chills on the PC, watches TV, and may even farts from time to time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bball_Doctor said:


> What does this kid's website have anything to do with his basketball skills? Now I DO agree that he should go to college but using his website as a determinant of that is ridiculous. KG was pretty dumb in HS (it's a miracle that he even passed his SATs but he declared thinking he wasn't) and he is of course now an elite player in the NBA. If I was Bynum I would be spending time improving my basketball skills instead or withering my energy creating an aesthetic webpage.


While I think anyone who substitutes Z's for S's is missing a significant chunk of their brain, here are the things that would _really_ concern me, and they relate to basketball.



Andrew Bynum said:


> Your Weakness: EnErGy<---I HaVe NoNe AnD I NeEd A **** LoAd
> Your Fears: FAILURE!!!
> Your Bedtime: WhEn My EyEz ClOsE!sleepz da cousin of death!
> Are you a Health Freak: I Wanna Be! But i Eat To much Junk!
> ...


I guess the last one isn't basketball-related, but if the kid doesn't know "Africa" isn't a country, then I doubt he's bright enough to understand all of basketball's little nuances. Not that it's a complicated game, but you typically need an IQ that's more than one syllable.

The rest of those are character concerns and some things I didn't list, along with his writing style in general, point to a questionable childhood and a lack of maturity.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Not that it's a complicated game, but you typically need an IQ that's more than one syllable.


Hmmm. Seven has two syllables. Does that count?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Even if it is somehow by him, he HAS to be joking... he HAS to be.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Rawse said:


> While I think anyone who substitutes Z's for S's is missing a significant chunk of their brain, here are the things that would _really_ concern me, and they relate to basketball.


Don't be ridiculous. That's just slang. All my younger cousins type stupid stuff like asianZ and itZ or aZ. How old is this kid? 18 years old? He can't even legally drink yet. I don't see how any of that is basketball related. Heck, I guess the way Iverson and KG talks effects the way they play basketball. When you judge a basketball player you judge on their basketball ability and basketball IQ. If you evaluate on any other manner you are then taking things out of context. It's like saying you can't do math if you can't speak english. 

In addition, if I was a coach I would be worrying if my star player spends hours on the internet making a website. 

Seriously, if people are this critical when it comes to judging basketball talent many players would not have been drafted.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

That sums up the average teenager pretty well I'd say..


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

thekid said:


> That sums up the average teenager pretty well I'd say..


Yup.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Don't be ridiculous. That's just slang. All my younger cousins type stupid stuff like asianZ and itZ or aZ.


hahahaha laughable...


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

thekid said:


> That sums up the average teenager pretty well I'd say..


Yeah, that's pretty much what I'm like when I'm around friends...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BrettNYK said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I'm like when I'm around friends...


Yeah, but you're 13, he's about to play in the NBA....


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Bball_Doctor said:


> Don't be ridiculous. That's just slang. All my younger cousins type stupid stuff like asianZ and itZ or aZ. How old is this kid? 18 years old? He can't even legally drink yet. I don't see how any of that is basketball related. Heck, I guess the way Iverson and KG talks effects the way they play basketball. When you judge a basketball player you judge on their basketball ability and basketball IQ. If you evaluate on any other manner you are then taking things out of context. It's like saying you can't do math if you can't speak english.
> 
> In addition, if I was a coach I would be worrying if my star player spends hours on the internet making a website.
> 
> Seriously, if people are this critical when it comes to judging basketball talent many players would not have been drafted.


Rawse is a little bit older so he doesnt fully understand about slangs


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yeah, but you're 13, he's about to play in the NBA....


Just because he's in the NBA Draft doesn't mean he can't behave like a normal 17 year old kid does it?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Everyone has a myspace now. That's cool that he's still a normal person.
Who is this guy, by the way? Is he going to be in this year's draft?

There are a lot of people you wouldn't think, that have myspace accounts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> The rest of those are character concerns and some things I didn't list, along with his writing style in general, point to a *questionable childhood* and a lack of maturity.


He did say that he hasn't smoked, drunk alcohol or done drugs in the past 2 months. He's a 17-year old having fun, give the guy a break.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

..


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

He knows Africa is not a country and he doesn't care that he wrote it as one. Why is what he types and says so magnified? Who cares he substitutes 'z' for 's' and he wants to visit Africa. He doesn't give a damn because normally people who check out his myspace know him already and most people don't expect to be judged on an internet space for fun and friends.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Andrew shouldn't be judged just by his MySpace account. It's actually for his friends to see, and not for us. He's a typical 17 year old, and he hates smoking and drinking. He's very fun-loving, but this hardly affects his basketball skills.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yeah, but you're 13, he's about to play in the NBA....


Teenagers are all the same. I think that he should go to college, but not because of this.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I have friends on the basketball team that have myspace's just like Bynum's but show up hours early to run suicides...there's no correlation. This is just typical high school slang, I can't believe anybody would be worried. If any of you have seen LeBron hang with his friends on t.v. he's pretty much the same way but he's a demon on the court.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

who cares what he says on myspace. if you are going to knock him because of the way he "writes/talks" that's just being ignorant and borderline racist. myspace is a blog. he can run it however he wants. and he sure as hell doesnt care what you think.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> who cares what he says on myspace. if you are going to knock him because of the way he "writes/talks" that's just being ignorant and borderline racist. myspace is a blog. he can run it however he wants. and he sure as hell doesnt care what you think.


ahhh pull the old race card......original....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bball_Doctor said:


> Don't be ridiculous. That's just slang. All my younger cousins type stupid stuff like asianZ and itZ or aZ. How old is this kid? 18 years old? He can't even legally drink yet. I don't see how any of that is basketball related. Heck, I guess the way Iverson and KG talks effects the way they play basketball. When you judge a basketball player you judge on their basketball ability and basketball IQ. If you evaluate on any other manner you are then taking things out of context. It's like saying you can't do math if you can't speak english.


I think that from what I posted, I made it pretty clear that while I do think he lacks something upstairs for typing Zs for Ss and typing "Da" instead of "The," that doesn't concern me as much as the other stuff I quoted from his profile.



Damian Necronamous said:


> He did say that he hasn't smoked, drunk alcohol or done drugs in the past 2 months. He's a 17-year old having fun, give the guy a break.


Also, from his profile, he's lazy, scared of failure, eats "a lot of junk," doesn't get sleep like he should, has probably shoplifted (a stick of gum or an armful of shirts, I don't know). See where I'm going with this? It's just a lack of discipline. Complete lack, if this profile is the only thing I have to go on. 

He _is_ a typical 17-year-old having fun, and there's nothing wrong with acting your age. However, a large majority of 17-year-olds are immature and don't have the mental strength to immediately adjust to the NBA. The guy needs to go to college until he _does_ get more mature and _learns_ some discipline. Otherwise, he's in for a rude awakening.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> who cares what he says on myspace. if you are going to knock him because of the way he "writes/talks" that's just being ignorant and borderline racist. myspace is a blog. he can run it however he wants. and he sure as hell doesnt care what you think.


Well...if your going to be in the NBA, they are going to examine your life very closely. Like Rawse has said, even though it may not sound like anything out of the ordainary, it would be hard for a NBA team to give millions of dollars to a kid that sounds like he still has ALOT of growing up to do.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn, u guys are talking like u live with the kid. its a freakin website that he made for his friends to see. u cant judge how good of a player he is by a website. chill


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> damn, u guys are talking like u live with the kid. its a freakin website that he made for his friends to see. u cant judge how good of a player he is by a website. chill


This isn't a matter of how good he is or anything like that, but it gives us a clearer picture of his mental state. Judging him solely from that site, it seems this isn't a kid that's mature enough for the NBA. From what I know about him as a player he would benefit from going to UConn for a couple of years anyway.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

idk that it is fake...you may want to believe it is fake and there are many of reasons to say, "no one is such an ***, even at that age", but i gotta say i think it is legit.


----------

